# WTB 40 dies



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Looking for .40 cal dies, whole set or just the seater and or sizer.

I purchased a 10mm and would like to set up a set of dies for it since my current .40 dies are set up for the progressive press and I'll probably due most of the 10mm loading on a single stage.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Definitely thought a member named WTB40 died.

Long day.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

RandomElk16 said:


> Definitely thought a member named WTB40 died.
> 
> Long day.


You said it Random

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

RIP WTB40


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

RandomElk16 said:


> Definitely thought a member named WTB40 died.
> 
> Long day.


My thought exactly when I saw the title! I'm a little slow...


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Well I'm glad I could give you guys some entertainment now sell me some 40 caliber dies.

Dam now 40 caliber is dead?


----------

